# Hello guys



## alexjer12 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi,guys.I am new to here.I would like gain more knowledge about body building.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*alexjer12* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## grynch888 (Jul 6, 2011)

Willkommen


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

If you are looking for bodybuilding tips you have come to the right place


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to an incredible source for research and information


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## dubz (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

